
Google Releases the Full Version of Their Search Quality Rating Guidelines - yarapavan
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2015/11/updating-our-search-quality-rating.html
======
yarapavan
Direct link to 160-page PDF -
[http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/www.google.com/en/...](http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/www.google.com/en//insidesearch/howsearchworks/assets/searchqualityevaluatorguidelines.pdf)

